# overcrank



## César Enriquez

Hola, necesito saber si se puede aplicar el significado de *sobremarcha* a "overcrank" en la siguiente frase:
"_Automatic safety shutdowns protect engine and generator in event of low oil pressure, high temperature, overspeed and/or_ *overcrank*"

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Ed the Editor

César Enriquez said:
			
		

> Hola, necesito saber si se puede aplicar el significado de *sobremarcha* a "overcrank" en la siguiente frase:
> "_Automatic safety shutdowns protect engine and generator in event of low oil pressure, high temperature, overspeed and/or_ *overcrank*"
> 
> Gracias de antemano


César,

¡Bienvenido al foro!

He encontrado una traducción al español de una oración bastante semejante a la que has citado:

"Así mismo contará con controles de seguridad para alarma y parada del motor por baja presión de aceite, alta temperatura de agua, sobre velocidad de la máquina y falla de arranque (Overcrank)".

Como puedes ver, usa "falla de arranque" para "overcrank". 

Esta traducción es en un fichero de tipo PDF (Adobe Acrobat). Se puede bajar el fichero aquí. La oración está al pie de la página 27.

Ojalá que esto sea de ayuda.


----------



## César Enriquez

Muchisimas gracias Ed, justo era la palabra que necesitaba, me salvaste amigo, ojala pronto te pueda regresar el favor... gracias nuevamente.


----------



## lauranazario

Transfiero esta consulta al foro de Terminología Especializada.
LN - Mod.


----------



## Damiana

No es por ser molesta, pero cual seria el sentido de tener un apagado de seguridad si el motor no arranca? Imposible apagar lo que no ha arrancado.
Este asunto creo viene del verbo To crank, que a veces significa arrancar, y a veces significa que el crankshaft esta girando, sin que el motor en si haya arrancado, que creo que es el caso aqui. O sea que creo que aqui nos tiene que ayudar un amigo mecanico sobre como traducir overcrank. Que tal "giro excesivo del cigueñal¨, es un engendro?
Saludos


----------



## rholt

A mi entender, overcrank, es que el motor de arranque no paro y sigue mandando aunque el equipo arranco; lo cual puede resultar en daños al motor de arranque y su engranaje. 

Tambien puede ser que de siguir girando el arranque sin que el equipo arranca puede causar daños a rodamientos del equipo si no estan siendo bien lubricado.


----------



## Damiana

ahaa......pero no me quedo muy claro. Tendrías algún sitio para neofitos en mecánica al cual pueda referirme?


----------



## César Enriquez

Para contextualizar: el escrito se refiere a una planta de luz de emergencia, que se enciende al haber un apagon de energía, trabaja con motores que utilizan gas, y tienen un motor de arranque que como explico rholt puede fallar. Es por eso que el fabricante enumera esta caracteristica de su equipo como una ventaja... asi que me gusto la traducción de "falla de arranque" y espero que sea la correcta porque ya se la mande al cliente... gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## RICKMI777

Hola Damiana ...la traducción está bien hecha significa "FALLA EN EL ARRANQUE". Explico: ANTES DE ARRANCAR UN GENERADOR ELECTRICO VERIFICA QUE SE CUMPLAN CONDICIONES DE TEMPERATURA, PRESION, LUBRICACION ETC EN TODOS SUS EQUIPOS AUXILIARES, SI ESTAS CONDICIONES NO SE CUMPLEN SIMPLEMENTE LAS DETECTA Y NO ARRANCA..ENTONCES APRETAS EL BOTON Y TE REBOTA: ESO ES FALLA EN EL ARRANQUE (ES DECIR AL MOMENTO QUE QUIERES ARRANCAR LA MAQUINA) SALUDOS.
LIMA-PERU


----------



## Hosmini

Overcrank es efectivamente una falla de arranque, pero que se produce luego de que el motor auxiliar (por ejemplo eléctrico) ha hecho girar al motor principal una determinada cantidad de vueltas o un determinado periodo de tiempo sin que el motor arranque.
O sea que el overcrank se produce cuando se desiste en el intento de arrancar el motor.


----------

